# Ugh!! Annoying boarders



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

We get the crazies every few months on the barn. I just roll my eyes cuz I know they will move their horses in a huff within a month. 

I remember the one complete whackjob that had 
- two horses who were "lame and unridable" on full stall board
- kept bringing in vets to do complicated and expensive things to these poor horses
- said they had choke and allergies to grass and hay and all sorts of crap, wouldn't let them have any water when they ate (when the barn staff could feed them with water in the stall they were fine)
- started up some fit about the barn staff hitting her horse, and then pulled out a wooden spoon one day and started beating its chest between its legs to make it yield to her space

and sure enough she showed up within a month with a trailer and loaded her horses all tight lipped because we were all crazy people with our horses that we actually rode and let run around in the pasture


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't imagine a nice Arabian barn putting up with smoking, kids running around unattended, lessons are a personal choice that not every one sees the value.

You could offer to give her some lessons, lol


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've met my fair share of whackjobs. All in all they tend to move on pretty quickly, or tone down some once you stop acknowledging them. I used to get pretty hot and heavy over them and now I've come to utilize them. 

They are invaluable training tools to bombproof your horse. Seriously the current (long staying) one thinks they have a psychic connection to the horses. I don't mean figuratively I mean literally. They also do all sorts of nonsense pressure points and see problems where problems don't exist. (The know it all type to the extreme). Threw my colt in with said boarder and told them to handle him every day alongside my training. Poor guy now knows how to deal with stupid people handling him and poking and prodding at him. Makes him great with little kiddos now :lol: 

I remember when he was a baby boarder said (and says) he is "too dangerous" to lead (he lead fine was just a bit jumpy like all foals), so Boarder would always get a bucket of feed and let him follow them. 2 years later he now has Boarder trained very well and he always cons the boarder out of half a bucket of grain whenever they go to lead him in. However, my bosses granddaughter who's six can lead this two year old 'dangerous' stud colt in with her pinky finger, no grain needed. 

My advice is ignore them and they ignore you. This boarder kept offering 'advice' and treating me like dirt. I at one point just hmmed and said: "Don't really care, mind your business." and began ignoring them. A few days later we just ignore each other and go about our days. Now I get paid a hefty sum to ride their horses to 'keep them tuned up' for the boarder who will never ride them. Worked out nicely for me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Why isn't staff stepping in to resolve some of these issues? If someone smoked at my barn, they would be told to take their crap and their horse and LEAVE. Immediately. It's a red flag regarding the barn you're in that they're allowing smoking - the rest is all bad too but smoking is a HUGE no.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

DancingArabian said:


> Why isn't staff stepping in to resolve some of these issues? If someone smoked at my barn, they would be told to take their crap and their horse and LEAVE. Immediately. It's a red flag regarding the barn you're in that they're allowing smoking - the rest is all bad too but smoking is a HUGE no.


I and many other people have reported it. I'm pretty sure that she is being suspended or kicked out, thankfully!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Every barn gets them.
Report the safety relevant stuff and the things that affect you personally, like the smoking and petting/feeding your horse.
All the rest, ignore. Not your circus, not your monkeys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When barns catch fire, it's always a flash fire because of all the hay dust in the air. It's rare to be able to safely get all the horse's out. The BO should have NO SMOKING signs posts inside and outside the barn. For now, just let the BO know about the smoking. Let her/him deal with one issue at a time. Every time the woman wants to smoke she'll have to walk a good distance from the barn. My farrier was a Parelli devotee, as was his wife. They still are, just no longer my farrier. She had to hold my horses which I began to resent, more about their attitude than anything else. Then they both decided to catch them. One is easy but the other makes strange. I realized that instead of feeling like I was incompetent, I'd just stand back and watch the show. After about 15 min of trying to catch this horse, I walked over to him and slipped his halter on. Sometimes we just have to park our ego in a corner and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Hammersmith Farms (Jun 22, 2014)

We don't even let the tenants in our cottage smoke inside or out. We had one tenant that had a pile of 50 cigarettes on the porch which was 50 feet from the horses. That was the end of them


----------

